# House Officially Done After 8 Seasons



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It's been hinted at before but now it's official.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/08/fox-house-cancelled/?hpt=hp_t3

Looks like Hugh Laurie is going to retire too:



> In November, star Hugh Laurie said he expects to retire from TV acting once the show goes off the air.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

We never missed an episode and the show will be missed. With that said, it is probably a good time to end it and one can't help but wish Hugh Laurie a good retirement from weekly American TV. My guess is, however, we'll see him in movies and maybe some of those Brit mini-series.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I've loved the show from the beginning but I think they should have ended it last year. This year with Foreman in charge has been painful to watch.


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

I just hope the give the show a proper finale,


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

The rumor is, he wants to start over with a singing carreer.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Heck, he already has a start on that:

​
From the Amazon review:


> A glorious celebration of New Orleans blues, 'Let Them Talk' unites Laurie's musical talent with a very personal selection of standards and lost blues classics performed with his band of renowned musicians and some very special guest stars.


It's an enjoyable album.

And he's still one of the funniest comedians.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Heck, he already has a start on that:
> It's an enjoyable album.
> 
> And he's still one of the funniest comedians.


He's also been in "Band From TV" for a few years now. It's a band made up of TV stars like Hugh, Greg Grunberg and others.

http://www.bandfromtv.org/


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

He certainly is multi-talented, quite the piano player. Based on this weeks episode and that they are pulling the plug, it will end the way they want. Always better for a show to end on it's own terms when given a chance. Some hold on too long, I think its a good time for House to end.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mrs. Fluffybear and I have been a fan of Hugh Laurie's for many years and while we did not take to House right away, we have seen every episode at least once and will miss the show. 
Thank You Mr. Laurie for entertaining this household for many great years and we wish you luck in your retirement.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

They should resurrect Black Adder!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

dmspen said:


> They should resurrect Black Adder!


No objections here!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I have to say this year hasn't been very good and the show has become IMO a set formula of scripts that just get recycled with new names for the patient and disease.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It seems to me like this year they've focused almost everything on House - each episode creates a personal character dilemma for him challenging his belief structure to its core, making him question himself, which impacts on the others around him. It's like they anticipated it being a final season. How they are going to wrap up this final season will be interesting.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> I've loved the show from the beginning but I think they should have ended it last year. This year with Foreman in charge has been painful to watch.


They been running out of good ideas for awhile now.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Church AV Guy said:


> The rumor is, he wants to start over with a singing carreer.





phrelin said:


> Heck, he already has a start on that:
> 
> And he's still one of the funniest comedians.


Yeah, that was poorly worded, and not really what I meant to say at all. He has had a singing career, kinda in the background, for quite a while. What he was reportedly saying is, he wants to move acting into the background and concentrate on his singing instead--not that he wants to start over, but change his priorities.

I agree that he is such a good comic actor, he will be missed unless he continues doing that, at least on the side.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dmspen said:


> They should resurrect Black Adder!


A-freakin'-men, brother! One of the best skit shows of all time.

.... "I have a cunning plan...."


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

phrelin said:


> It's like they anticipated it being a final season. How they are going to wrap up this final season will be interesting.


I'm sure this decision was made long ago but Producers did not want to announce it right away fearing it might turn viewers away.

While there is plenty of different ways to end this show, my feeling is there only one way to end it. House solves yet another case and goes on with this life just as it was another day. Having him lose his medical license, get fired/resign, or go back to jail/rehab would be a cop out in my opinion as we have been there and done that MANY times already.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Saw it coming last year after Cutty's contract not renewed...but disappointed to see this one end. Probably the most steady show at a high level since inception. IRP House MD.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

:grin: Apparently Hugh Laurie was not quite pleased with a press report about why the show ended according to a statement of Laurie's in TV Guide:


> Some newspapers, obviously dissatisfied by the statement we released last week, have suggested that "the truth" - a modern journalistic shorthand for "not even remotely the truth but it's creepy enough so let's go with it" - behind our joint decision was that I was sick of going to work. The evidence for this was a remark I made five years ago about a different subject.
> 
> Let me say unequivocally that I love my job, and work harder at it than most journalists work at theirs. As we explained in our press release, we were trying to preserve some of the character's mystique; we never wanted to over-stay our welcome. Very possibly, we could have continued with a re-worked formula - House gets a job in a shoe shop and high jinks ensue - but none of us could face that. We wanted to keep the band together and go out with as much dignity as we could muster.
> 
> I realize that plan is looking a little scruffy now, thanks to this petty rebuttal, but what the heck. I had to put the record straight.


 And according to BizWire:


> ...The real culprit in the show's demise was economics, particularly involving Fox and Universal based on another report particularly involving Fox and Universal.
> 
> The story reported: "The network wasn't looking to let go of 'House,' which averages a 3.5 rating among adults 18-49 and 9.1 million viewers -- good numbers for a drama in its eighth season. Universal TV, the studio behind 'House,' was also anxious to keep producing the show, which adds millions of dollars to NBCUniversal's bottom line. 'Universal was the lead horse, the one driving a renewal,' one source says. 'It had the most desire and ambition to do another season.'"
> 
> The report adds: "Fox, which currently spends $5 million an episode for 'House,' wanted to see a cut in the show's license fee before considering a renewal. And although Universal was willing to take back some costs, it wasn't as large a discount as Fox wanted. Insiders also say Universal was pursuing a 22-episode order, while Fox would only commit to a final 13-episode season. 'Universal came off as aggressive,' one exec says. 'It was such a big gap that [Fox] didn't pursue the discussions.' Universal insiders say the studio was surprised by the decision and had been willing to work out a compromise."


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> It's been hinted at before but now it's official.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/02/08/fox-house-cancelled/?hpt=hp_t3
> 
> Looks like Hugh Laurie is going to retire too:


I liked House on HULU. Too bad.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Noticed tonight, as House was opening the Citizenship and Immigration Services letter to Dominika, that it was addressed to:
221 Baker Street, Apt. B


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

"makaiguy" said:


> Noticed tonight, as House was opening the Citizenship and Immigration Services letter to Dominika, that it was addressed to:
> 221 Baker Street, Apt. B


221B has been on his apt. door in several episodes. Very clever (or obvious) homage.


----------

